# What are the conditions to exploit a Te user?



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

How can a Te dom or aux be persuaded to change their goals? Long term or short.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Learn how to communicate (this post of yours is a great example of how _not_ to do that) and provide a real reason for people to change, not some impractical, half-baked stuff about the "role of humanity in the Universe."


----------



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

Spine Crusher said:


> Learn how to communicate (this post of yours is a great example of how _not_ to do that) and provide a real reason for people to change, not some impractical, half-baked stuff about the "role of humanity in the Universe."


Interesting


----------



## ilovewordsthatstartswithp (Jan 29, 2018)

Show external facts that their goals are doom to failure


----------



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

ilovewordsthatstartswithp said:


> Show external facts that their goals are doom to failure


Hmm, I suppose if I had proof for that, that would work. Interesting insight. Thanks!


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Drop the "mastermind" nonsense and just be a real person for starters.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

That's an easy answer.
Not easy to pull off, though.
Anyway, here:
Facts.
Backed up by more facts.
Backed up by even more facts.


----------



## ilovewordsthatstartswithp (Jan 29, 2018)

Dialectician said:


> Hmm, I suppose if I had proof for that, that would work. Interesting insight. Thanks!


Yeah because i love proving them wrong


----------



## Glor (Oct 19, 2011)

You just have to show the consequences and give details, especially about how impractical their goal is.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Persuade us that our goals would have undesirable consequences. Probably an easier way to effect change, however, would be to persuade us that our goals are better served through other means, and thereby change our actions instead of our goals.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Dialectician said:


> How can a Te dom or aux be persuaded to change their goals? Long term or short.


Tell them there was a peer-reviewed study and...

h:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

once I thought my mind was set but someone changed it by saying "you decide too quickly without seeing all sides first."

the irony is that I had just decided to dump him because HE wasn't attempting to see MY side. I thought I did see both sides. I thought he didn't.

but that sentence convinced me to stay and make sure I wasn't full of shit when I take pride in my ability to see multiple sides.

Te likes to be sure of stuff like that. I think Te places a lot of value on seeing things from multiple perspectives.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

What I always say (mostly in my head, to myself, lol): "Tell me how I'm wrong".

But I guess it also depends what kind of goal you're talking about, and since it has been mentioned, it's worth differentiating between changing a goal (ends) and changing actions (means).


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Give me information as to why I might be wrong, and* don't *make me admit I'm wrong. 

The first part is basic ass communication. If you want to prove someone wrong, you prove them wrong. 

The second part is just being a prideful asshole who needs to hear he's right. Deal breaker in many discussions, and makes me look down on you as a person.


----------



## Dialectician (Jan 31, 2018)

cuddle bun said:


> I think Te places a lot of value on seeing things from multiple perspectives.


I originally thought of it as a pro-con evaluation thought process.


----------



## Raconteur (Nov 6, 2013)

Dialectician said:


> I originally thought of it as a pro-con evaluation thought process.


Te gets shit done. Quickly and effectively. If it works, do it. Back it up with simple facts if you have to, and move on. Ni sees things/situations/outcomes from multiple perspectives and channels the outcome into Te for action.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

well firstly why are you doing this


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Best way to defeat a Te user is showing best result than them xD.


----------

